# Max! Cube von ELV an Wago?



## Gonzo (21 Januar 2013)

Moin zusammen!

Hat von Euch schonmal jemand den Max! Cube von ELV zur Heizungsthermostatsteuerung mit einer Wago ausgelesen, oder evtl. sogar Daten geändert?
Ich finde das Gerät hört sich sehr vielversprechend an! Wäre natürlich noch besser wenn die Kommunikation mit einer Wago laufen würde!

http://www.elv.de/max-cube-lan-gateway.html

MfG Gonzo


----------



## emilio20 (21 November 2013)

Hallo
sowas wurde mich auch für Siemens Interessieren.
gibt es ein Protokoll hierzu ?


----------



## Joerg123 (22 November 2013)

Hallo,
neben der originalen MAX! Elv-Software gibt es noch die MAX! Buddy-Software.
Diese ist deutlich besser als die originale Software und wurde von einer Privatperson entwickelt.

Jedoch greift diese Person nur auf die Programmbibliotheken der originalen Software zu, hat also quasi nur eine andere GUI drüber gestülpt.
Um jedoch von einer SPS über Ethernet auf den Cube zugreifen zu können, benötigt man das Protokoll der Netzwerkkommunikation.
Dieses Protokoll ist jedoch meines Wissens nach nicht offen gelegt.
Hier würde also nur Reverse Engineering helfen (Wireshark?).

Da mich dieses Thema auch interressiert würde ich gerne bei einem solchen Projekt unterstützen, jedoch bin ich kein Profi was ermitteln von Netzwerkprotokollen angeht.
Hat hier vielleicht jemand Erfahrung welches die beste Vorgehensweise ist??


----------



## Joerg123 (22 November 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade mal den eigentlichen Hersteller der Komponenten (EQ3) angeschrieben ob das Netzwerkprotokoll offen ist und sie mir dieses zusenden könnten.
Sehr warscheinlich werden die nichts rausgeben und vor eigener Kommunikation warnen (Garantie, Haftungsausschluss, blabla) aber fragen kann man ja mal


----------



## emilio20 (22 November 2013)

Hab was gefunden
http://www.domoticaforum.eu/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=6654


----------



## Joerg123 (25 November 2013)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Hab was gefunden
> http://www.domoticaforum.eu/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=6654



Ja das sieht sehr gut aus.

PS: Sowohl der Hersteller EQ3 sowie ELV haben in sehr freundlichem Ton erklärt dass sie kein Protokoll herausgeben...


----------



## mactoolz (6 Dezember 2014)

Hi,

Also das Protokoll wurde ja komplett in dem anderem Forum zerlegt und Inhalte interpretiert. Ich bin gerade dabei im CoDeSys über die Socketverbindung die Daten zu holen. Das läuft auch soweit. Das ganze läuft mit einem 750-880 Kontrolle. Für mich gibt es aber ein paar Probleme. Als information soll ja für die einzelnen Geräte die Protokoll Länge vorhanden sein. Ich such diese aber vergeblich.

Falls sich jemand an die Entwicklung dran hängen will bescheid sagen oder vielleicht ein paar Hilfestellung geben.

Bis dann

Mactoolz


----------



## mactoolz (14 Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat da jemand Interesse dran. Mein erstes Problem ist das Base64 format. Habe zwar vom Wago die Base Lib, aber die scheint nicht zu funktionieren.

MacToolz


----------



## mactoolz (14 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

mein erster Ansatz funktioniert ... das ganze ist noch nicht Finale, aber es kommen die richtigen Ergebnisse raus ...

Niemand Interesse mehr ... ???


MacToolz


----------



## Steffen90 (9 Januar 2015)

Hi

wenn das ganze sauber funktioniert überlege ich mir, auf das System aufzuspringen.
Bis  dahein gibt es offenere Systeme wie EnoCean, welches komplett offen  ist. Was allerdings nicht bedeuten soll, dass ich nicht weniger  interesse am MaxCube habe 
Programmierhintergrund des MaxCubes ist mir föllig unbekannt


----------



## mactoolz (9 Januar 2015)

Möchtest du das Projekt mal sehen... Können ja mal per teamviewer uns das anschauen ... Wie gesagt alles in CodeSys ...


----------



## gravieren (9 Januar 2015)

mactoolz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein erster Ansatz funktioniert ... das ganze ist noch nicht Finale, aber es kommen die richtigen Ergebnisse raus ...
> 
> Niemand Interesse mehr ... ???


Kannst du mir mal was per PM zusenden  ?


----------



## shrimps (9 Januar 2015)

Hallöchen,
was spricht dagegen, wenn der Code hier gepostet wird ?

Würde mich auch inter., da ich zwar Codesys lerne, 
aber hauptsächlich in TwinCat unterwegs bin und viel Spass 
an Homeautomation habe würde ich mich auch über solche Codeschnipsel freuen.

LG
Shrimps


----------



## mactoolz (9 Januar 2015)

Das sind nicht nur ein paar Zeilen ... Für Twincat ist der code auch geeignet. Entscheidend ist das die Implementierung der Socket Verbindung ...


----------



## mactoolz (9 Januar 2015)

Wer will kann sich das anschauen und dann schaue ich mal ob ich dann hie das Projekt ablegen ...


----------



## Knaller (10 Januar 2015)

Mo in 
Hört sich alles gut.  Das mit Socket Verbindung würde mich interessieren.    Grund Habe mir Zuhause KNX eingebaut. Funktioniert alles.  Jetzt würde ich gerne mehr Logik rein bringen.   Mit einem Raspberry mit EIBD , linknx, cometvisu mach ich die Visualisierung.  Nur mit der Logik von LINKnx hab ich so meine Probleme.   Jetzt wäre ein PI mit Codesys nicht schlecht. Es gibt aber keine Implementierung codesys mit EIBD.  
Wer hat da schon was gemacht ?   
Gruß Herbert


----------



## shrimps (2 April 2015)

Hallo mactoolz,
hast du schon weitere Erfahrungen damit gemacht ?
Im fhem-forum gibr es ein paar Leute, die alles via Fhem auslesen und dann via Modbus übertragen...
Das ist auch eine feine Sache, da dann in der SPS nichts aufwendiges implementiert werden muss sonder nur die %MW abgefragt werden müssen...

LG
shrimps


----------



## mactoolz (31 Juli 2015)

Hallo,

hi sorry das ich mich nicht gemeldet habe. Ging leider nicht anders.
Nochmal zum Thema.

Also ich kann gerne meinen Code veröffentlichen. Und wir können weiter darüber Fachsimpeln.

Also falls noch interesse besteht hier posten. Habe das Thema wieder vor Augen.

Grus
MacToolz


----------



## shrimps (31 Juli 2015)

Hi,
null problemo, habe auch gerade Land unter...

Würde aber gerne im Herbst die Sache mit den MAX angehen...

LG
Shrimps


----------



## mactoolz (31 Juli 2015)

Hallo,

was möchtest du denn genau machen.
Programmierst du dann in CoDeSys?

MacToolz


----------



## shrimps (31 Juli 2015)

Hi,
ja ich bin at home nur in Twincat unterwegs...

Ich würde gerne in Zukunft im Wohnzimmerbereich (startpunkt) 2 Heizkörper mittels einer Wandsteuerung (Komfort) einstellen und die Werte bzw. Ventilstellungen in die SPS bekommen.
Dann kann ich in Sachen Vorlauftemp. und Puffermanagement besser entscheiden...

Ob dann dies hier die beste Lösung ist weiss ich auch noch nicht...

Eigentlich hätte ich gerne etwas einfaches, autarkes in der Max-Sache welches mir via Modbus die Werte reinschreibt...

LG
Shrimps


----------



## mactoolz (31 Juli 2015)

Hi,

es wäre ja egal ob Codesys oder Twincat. Der einzige Unterschied ist das du die Socketverbindung von Twincat implementieren muss.

Was möchtest du denn mit Morbus machen bzw. wo sollen denn genau die Daten von wo nach wo und auf das sellst du was ein.

Mactoolz

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shrimps (31 Juli 2015)

Hallo Mactoolz,
entweder ich nehme deine Lösung und frage via TCP alles selber ab oder Plan b:
Mittels eines mir noch unbekannten Script (FHEM) lese ich die Max aus und schreibe die Daten via Modbus auf meine SPS.

Dort kann ich diese ganz bequem aus Variablen verarbeiten.

Ein Ansatz, welchen ich in einem Heizungsforum gelesen habe:
Die Vorlauftemperatur an den Öffnungsgrad der Ventile anzupassen.
Immer soviel Vorlauf zu bringen, das die Ventile fast ganz geöffnet sind.
Fast, damit noch Regelung existiert und man sicher sein kann, nicht zu wenig zu erzeugen.

Dadurch kommt man theoretisch an ein Optimum was die Energiemenge für den Vorlauf darstellt.

Der Aufwand, dies in meiner regelung zusätzlich zu berücksichtigen wäre gering.

Dann kann ich auch meine beiden Puffer besser ausnutzen...

Daher wäre mir ein Miniaturrechner, welcher sehr stabil läuft und diese Ventildaten und ggf. Sollwerte ausliest und via Modbus schreibt, am liebsten.
Raspi wird immer empfohlen, war mir aber immer zu instabil 

Sind halt alles Ideen...

LG
Shrimps


----------



## mactoolz (1 August 2015)

Hi,

also ich persönlich finde Modbus doof.  Aber gut. Da du aber eh alles in der SPS hast kannst du rein theoretisch den Code über Socket abfragen und ich habe ja schon alles lesbar konvertiert. Dann brauchst du nur noch deine Entscheidung treffen und deine Daten ausgeben. Ja der Raspi ist ein wackliger Kandidat. Kannst dir ja mal das Ergebnis bei mir ja anschauen. Können wir auch per Teamviewer machen ....

Gruß
MacToolz

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mactoolz (7 September 2015)

Hi

schlechte Nachrichten für den Herbst. Denn man zu schnell hintereinander den Socket auf den Cube aufmacht geht die gesamte Konfig verloren. Selbst wenn man im zwei Sekunden Takt die Daten abruft .... Also all die Stunden sind für die Katz ... EQ3 hat wieder mal bewiesen das keine annähernd gute Software geschrieben wird. Bin sogar gerade dabei mit der CCU2 zu spielen ... Auch ein Schrott.... Ist leider so ... Aber gut anderes Thema ....


Gruß
MacToolz

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mactoolz (25 September 2015)

Hi

hast du die Nachricht gelesen. Selbst wenn man nur die Konfigdaten abruft gibt der Sch.... Würfel den Geist auf ...

bis dann

MacToolz

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shrimps (25 September 2015)

Hallo mactoolz,
habe alles mit Spannung mitgelesen...
Bin selber nicht weitergekommen...

Momentan geht meine Hardwarefindung in folgende Richtung:
Einen FhemDuino mit Minisender an Board welcher mir dann die FHT-Sachen mitliest und via Modbus meldet...
Da ich aber selber kein Bastler bin, suche ich noch nach jemanden der das kann...
Material zu stellen ist nicht das Problem 

Schade für deine Versuche !

LG
Shrimps


----------



## gravieren (26 September 2015)

Hi

Es sollte auch mit CUNO / CUNX  gehen  ?


Hat jemand hierzu Erfahrungen   ?


Also Wago --> CUNO/CUNX --> Max-Raumtermostat --> Max-Heizkörperventil --> Max-Raumthermostat --> CUNO/CUNX --> Wago



Gruß Karl


----------

